# New England Carnivorous Plant Society Show...



## likespaphs (Oct 1, 2006)

on the 14th and 15th of october down at University of Rhode Island greenhouse complex, there's gonna be the NECPS annual show and sale. based on past years, it's a pretty good show...
www.necps.org


----------



## Heather (Oct 1, 2006)

Cool! 
Thanks for the heads up. I think I have something to do on my lunch hour now!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 1, 2006)

i'm gonna be heading down for the opening saturday morning. gotta do it for work....hehehe


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2006)

One of the great things about R.I. is that you can drive thru the whole state in 15 minutes. Carnivorous plants, shades of the Addams Family. E.


----------



## Heather (Oct 2, 2006)

Well, not exactly, but yes, it's wee!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2006)

No really. Long time ago on a late night trip to Boston U in my TR-8 I went thru in 15 minutes on I-95. I went by a cop parked in a median but all he did was flash his lights on and off. Flyin' real low. E.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 2, 2006)

well, if you put it that way, yeh...
i want a tr-6


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2006)

British Leyland pre 1980? I hope yo have a good mechanic. E.


----------

